# Rubber Lip Pleco with Africans



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

I have Rubber Lip Pleco's in a couple of my African tanks. At work in a 20L with Occies and a Calvus, at home in a 33L with juvie Labs and Rusties.

I've never heard discussion on their compatibility with Africans, so thought I'd ask. I do like their looks plus they really seem to keep things clean with that uber large mouth they have.


----------



## ILCichlid (Feb 27, 2012)

The labs will harass them to death when the labs start to grow bigger.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I've had good luck with Bristlenose Plecos, and most fishkeepers don't even use a pleco with mbuna, as they like to graze on algae.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Even BN don't all make it through the introduction to the tank (my success rate is about 60%) but once they have survived the intro they are good for a lifetime. I'd avoid anything more exotic.


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

I would guess if they're already sharing a tank with Cichlids, though, they may be okay. Just pull them if they start getting beat up later.


----------



## zach103 (Aug 13, 2012)

I have a Bristlenose along with 3 cichlids a dempsey and a lobster.. if mine can survive yours definitely should


----------

